# Crown Molding



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I am back to installing crown in another room. I had some installed by a professional carpenter in my two story foyer because I do not do extension ladders unless absolutely necessary, emergency.

He used backer in some spots and not others. I asked why and he said he uses it only where necessary. This is only 3 3/4" wide crown. I not it is recommended to use backer for the wider sizes, 5" or larger. I would not tell me how he determines where it was necessary, can anyone chime and shed some light on this? I have never used backer on any of the crown I have installed but I have never installed larger then 3 3/4" either.

Thanks

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I make/use a backer on any size crown if the walls are an installation nightmare...like a block wall. Or any wall where there isn't sufficient installation capability.
.

























.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I prefer most of my nails to be into the ceiling plane, since there is sometimes shift between walls and ceiling. when framing a house, the framer can install a "nailer" on the side walls, parallel to the joists. this would give a crown moulding installer something on the ceiling plane to nail to, on the walls that are parallel with the joists. 

nailing crown to located ceiling joists above is easy on the two walls, but if there is no "nailer" on the other two, I install a backer board first. 

in other words, a backer board is used when there is not sufficient nailing material behind (stated above). it can be glued (ceiling and wall surfaces)and nailed into the side wall studs and plate.


----------

